# Planis



## Tim/Robin (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought it had been awhile since I had posted any photos to share. Then I see a posting yesterday in which Tim posted one of our spider torts nesting. I (Robin) USED TO BE the only one who posted pictures for you all. Now, it seems, since Tim bought himself a camera (just like mine I might add- copycat) he's posting his own. Hmmmm.... feeling a little left out I might be!? 

Anyway, I am posting a couple of planicauda photos. Did I mention I finally got that macro lens I had been wanting? So now better close-ups than ever! I put the planis on a red cloth so that later I could easily crop the background out. I enjoy doing silly stuff in Photoshop and other cute things like putting their photos on t-shirts. Planicaudas really are the most precious things I've ever laid eyes upon!


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow! You are very talented with that camera and new lens....what gorgeous photos of a gorgeous tort!


----------



## Candy (Sep 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful tortoise Robin. Is it in the spider family? How big do they get? What are their personalities like? Sorry I just think that is possibly the prettiest tortoise I've seen.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Robin that is the Flat-tailed Tortoise - Pyxis planicauda is it not. I looked it up on Wikipedia and it stated it was also called The Flat-backed Spider Tortoise, Flat-shelled Spider Tortoise, or Madagascar Flat-shelled Tortoise. Is it indeed all those names? What ever it is called or known by it is a very pretty tort. But what I am seeing is definitely the photographers talent with her new lens.  Great Pics Robin. Don't you let that hubby out do you now with his new camera. LOL


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 11, 2009)

Candy said:


> That is a beautiful tortoise Robyn. Is it in the spider family? How big do they get? What are their personalities like? Sorry I just think that is possibly the prettiest tortoise I've seen.



Yes, they are one of the 4 Pyxis tortoises. They remain smaller than most of the mediterranean species (like greeks and hermanns). They are very shy, very hard to keep, very expensive and critically endangered. In fact, estimates are they will be extinct in the wild in less than 30 years. I agree with you about being the prettiest. I truly cherish our Pyxis tortoises.


----------



## Candy (Sep 11, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beautiful tortoise Robyn. Is it in the spider family? How big do they get? What are their personalities like? Sorry I just think that is possibly the prettiest tortoise I've seen.
> ...



Do you breed them?


----------



## Isa (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow Robin, the quality of the picture is amazing!!! and the subject is beautiful, what a nice tortoise!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 12, 2009)

That background really made for a more stunning picture. Always love your pictures. I hope the two of you get a little competitive about sharing pictures with us...it means more wonderful pictures for us to enjoy! Love the tortoise!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 12, 2009)

Candy said:


> Tim/Robin said:
> 
> 
> > Candy said:
> ...



Yes, that is the plan. However, ours are not of breeding age yet. It is our belief that no one should own a Pyxis tortoise unless they intend on seriously breeding them. It is a diservice to the species to have tortoises out there that are not contributing to the gene pool for their species (there are so few animals left).


----------



## Candy (Sep 12, 2009)

How old do they have to be for breeding? And it's hard to tell from the pictures but how big is yours and how big do they grow to be and what do they eat? And how expensive are they (if you don't mind me asking)? And when I was showing off the camera pics to my husband he asked me to ask you what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 12, 2009)

Candy--
We have read that it is more size than age when it comes to maturity, but not sure on that. Ours are between 2-3 inches. Adult Planicaudas are around 5 inches. Ours are just over 2 years old. CB planicauda hatchlings sell for around $1000 each. 
We both have Olympus E-Volt digital SLR cameras. Robin has the 510 model and Tim has the 410 model. They are nearly identical other than size. Both were purchased used on ebay and we love them. It is another extension to our family hobby. We love going together to take photos.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 12, 2009)

What lovely pics, such a good looking Pancake !!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Candy (Sep 13, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> Candy--
> We have read that it is more size than age when it comes to maturity, but not sure on that. Ours are between 2-3 inches. Adult Planicaudas are around 5 inches. Ours are just over 2 years old. CB planicauda hatchlings sell for around $1000 each.
> We both have Olympus E-Volt digital SLR cameras. Robin has the 510 model and Tim has the 410 model. They are nearly identical other than size. Both were purchased used on ebay and we love them. It is another extension to our family hobby. We love going together to take photos.



Thanks for sharing that information. I just can't get over the beauty of that tortoise. What kind of climate do they need and what do they eat? If you say they were almost extinct how many are there left do they figure? Your camera's are very nice and the picture quality is great thanks.


----------



## Candy (Sep 13, 2009)

Candy said:


> Tim/Robin said:
> 
> 
> > Candy--
> ...



Can you guys also include in your post the website in which you bought your indoor enclosures. I remember a post telling us where, but I tried to find it and I had no luck. When I was at the reptile show in Anaheim they had some used ones and I knew I should have bought one of them.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Sep 14, 2009)

"It is our belief that no one should own a Pyxis tortoise unless they intend on seriously breeding them. It is a diservice to the species to have tortoises out there that are not contributing to the gene pool for their species (there are so few animals left). "
Tim/Robin...I agree on this statement. Beatiful animals! Keep up the great work! By the way, which spider tortoise subspecies do you work with?



"If you say they were almost extinct how many are there left do they figure?"
Candy....I believe it's less than 10,000 animals. That figure was a few years back, so I am pretty confident that the numbers are a lot less. Pyxis Plaunicada have a tiny range and they are the second rarest tortoise in Madagascar behind Astrochelys Yniphora (Ploughshare tortoise). Radiated tortoises are in the double digit millions and spider tortoises are in the lower millions just to give you an idea how rare P. Plaunicada is. 

I believe there currently is no permit necessary to obtain any Pyxis tortoises over state lines, whereas Radiated tortoises need a CBW permit. There definately seems to be a lot of controversy/politics with that. I keep Radiated Tortoises and I think if a CBW permit is required to keep Radiated Tortoises....than a CBW permit should be required for a lot more tortoise species. 

I think ALL Pyxis tortoises need a lot more protection and regulation, especially Pyxis Plaunicada. My hat goes off to anyone work with them!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 14, 2009)

Candy said:


> What kind of climate do they need and what do they eat? If you say they were almost extinct how many are there left do they figure?



Candy- Their habitat is dry deciduous forest along the middle part of the western coast of Madagascar. The temperature range (in their native habitat) is 60 to 90F. There is a fairly high humidity in this area, being along the coast and ranging from 60-100% humidity depending on time of year. They naturally eat fallen fruits, fungus, and tree/shrub foliage. Ours love Mazuri, mushrooms (the more exotic the better), squash and fruits. In fact we feed those items almost daily to our planis. 

GBP- We work with all the Pyxis species- a. arachnoides, a. oblonga, a. brygooi and planicauda. We are currently breeding the arachs, and we have all of them with plans to breed them also when they come of age. We agree with you. It should certainly be required to have a CBW for planis! And your numbers on plani populations are correct (or as accurate as data provides anyway).

Sorry, Candy, forgot to add to the last post the cages come from Showcase cages. They work really great for keeping humidity and warmth in. Their website is http://www.showcasecages.com/


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 14, 2009)

Candy said:


> And how expensive are they (if you don't mind me asking)?



If any one is looking for one, here is an ad I (Tim) saw. OUCH!!
http://www.theturtlesource.com/tortoise_inventory.asp?cat=444&id=225689771


----------



## Candy (Sep 14, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > And how expensive are they (if you don't mind me asking)?
> ...



If I were you two I'd get to breeding your two. Wow! I can't believe the price. You'd bettered know what you're doing if you're keeping these little guys. Thanks for posting the information. It was very interesting to read about them.


----------

